# The TiVo Premiere Opening Animation



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Just got my review unit. A bit later than the big dogs, but I know my lot in life. Mine came pre-loaded with the HD UI, but I don't think purchased units will. I haven't really started poking around yet (and don't plan to tonight), but I grabbed the opening animation to tide those-awaiting-new-hardware over.






(The YouTube embed doesn't seem to work. If a moderator can figure it out, go for it.)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)




----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks for getting it embedded! No idea what my problem was, other than it being past my bedtime.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is the stupid button actually. The window that opens is only for the name of the video and then after you have to paste the code "]*here*[/MEDIA]"

I had to look it up because it didn't work the first time for me either.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Two words about the new animation:
- worst ever
- incredibly juvenile
- very disappointing
- totally pointless

Take your pick.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> Two words about the new animation:
> - worst ever
> - incredibly juvenile
> - very disappointing
> ...


And how is that any different from the previous animations?

I'm not buying the box for the opening animations. They can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

I like it.

I might not be buying a premiere, but I like the animation. Better than what the S3/HD had.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Raj said:


> I like it.
> 
> I might not be buying a premiere, but I like the animation. Better than what the S3/HD had.


The S3 THX opening isn't nearly as entertaining as this is!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Did the HD XL have a different clip than the HD? The S3 opening clip may be somewhat lame, but it's still got that cool THX audio.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

jfh3 said:


> Two words about the new animation:
> - worst ever
> - incredibly juvenile
> - very disappointing
> ...


Are you being serious!? You're actually trying to rate the new opening animation!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Cute.


----------



## raker (Jan 20, 2003)

The price of my HDXL was worth it alone for the opening THX sequence.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> Two words about the new animation:
> - worst ever
> - incredibly juvenile
> - very disappointing
> ...


Meh. It's one of the better ones. They're all pretty dumb. At least this one is entertaining enough that I actually may watch it after a reboot.


----------



## raker (Jan 20, 2003)

Ahhhhh....I get it, this is what they've been doing for the last year and a half.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I like the S3 the best. The THX crescendo is timeless and the animation is simple. The THD is a more complex and interesting animation than the Premiere. But it probably cost too much. For comparison...


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

That's it....after seeing that opening sequence I'm canceling my order! Then I'm going to create a poll for those who have seen the opening sequence and see if they are now going to cancel their order as well! /s


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I think they are all pretty cool... is that new one form a premiere or a PXL? would it be different since the XL has THX?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> is that new one form a premiere or a PXL? would it be different since the XL has THX?


It's a Premiere. Not sure if the PXL animation is different. Not sure if the HD XL one was either.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

in your post on your site, you said the Netflix app needs work, could you expand on that?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> in your post on your site, you said the Netflix app needs work, could you expand on that?


The original Netflix app is an eye sore. It also buffers much more than my Xbox 360 or Roku, making it often unfun to watch. It's also locked up or crashed on me - something I've never seen on Roku or Xbox. TiVo's new Flash platform and Premiere horsepower should allow them to do something much better.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Mike-Mike said:


> in your post on your site, you said the Netflix app needs work, could you expand on that?


The Netflix application is no different from that on current TiVos.

TiVo plans to replace the current Netflix appication (written in HME) with an enhanced Flash version that more seamlessly integrates with the interface. This is planned for later this year.

With the Premiere, Netflix users with faster Internet connections should notice some reduction in buffering delays on trickplay functions such as replay, FF, REW, etc. Buffering on initial play is just as slow as ever with the current app, though.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

The PXL will be my first TiVo... so I am only familiar with Netflix on Tivo from this forum... I currently watch Netflix on the Roku and I love it, I was hoping Tivo would be an upgrade or at least a lateral move... but sadly it sounds like a downgrade as far as Netflix is concerned


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Mike-Mike said:


> The PXL will be my first TiVo... so I am only familiar with Netflix on Tivo from this forum... I currently watch Netflix on the Roku and I love it, I was hoping Tivo would be an upgrade or at least a lateral move... but sadly it sounds like a downgrade as far as Netflix is concerned


Here's a Youtube HD video showing Netflix on the TivoHD. For now, the instant queue looks the same on the Premiere, albeit with faster buffering on trickplay.

The list of all available Netflix programs is integrated into both TiVo Search and the Browse TV content categories. If you only enable TV and Netflix under Channels -> Video content providers, then you will only see those programs in the TiVo interface. Selecting any Netflix program through the menus gives you the option to watch it directly without first adding it to your queue.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

davezatz said:


> The THD is a more complex and interesting animation than the Premiere. But it probably cost too much ...


I always thought it was brilliant how at the end TiVo jumps out of the animation into the GUI. I agree that it would probably cost way too much to do something like that again. On top of all the animation costs, I assume they also had to pay for the rights to those clips.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

bkdtv said:


> Here's a Youtube HD video showing Netflix on the TivoHD. For now, the instant queue looks the same on the Premiere, albeit with faster buffering on trickplay.
> 
> The list of all available Netflix programs is integrated into both TiVo Search and the Browse TV content categories. If you only enable TV and Netflix under Channels -> Video content providers, then you will only see those programs in the TiVo interface. Selecting any Netflix program through the menus gives you the option to watch it directly without first adding it to your queue.


thanks! If all of the Netflix programs are in Tivo Search, then I would be able to search and add shows from my Tivo right? i can't do that via Roku, so that would definitely be a step up


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Mike-Mike said:


> If all of the Netflix programs are in Tivo Search, then I would be able to search and add shows from my Tivo right?


I don't think you can add them to your queue directly from the TiVo, but you can initiate streaming. bkdtv?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I don't think you can add them to your queue directly from the TiVo, but you can initiate streaming. bkdtv?


That's correct. If any search result is available from Netflix, you have the option, "Watch now from Netflix."

You can tell directly from search results whether is program is on TV, Netflix, or both, because TiVo shows a separate icon for each on the highlighted program. The same goes for programs listed in the Browse TV category selections (what's new, top programs this week, Academy Award winners, etc).


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> That's correct. If any search result is available from Netflix, you have the option, "Watch now from Netflix."
> 
> You can tell directly from search results whether is program is on TV, Netflix, or both, because TiVo shows a separate icon for each on the highlighted program. The same goes for programs listed in the Browse TV category selections (what's new, top programs this week, Academy Award winners, etc).


Are the Netflix search results granular enough to know whether or not the content is in HD or SD?


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

back to the original topic, I saw this on you tube and liked it


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Mike-Mike said:


> back to the original topic, I saw this on you tube and liked it


My series 2 startup.:up:


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> Are the Netflix search results granular enough to know whether or not the content is in HD or SD?


No, TiVo doesn't indicate whether Netflix programs are SD or HD (until you play them). That's a feature missing on the TiVo compared to other Netflix platforms.

I suspect that is something TiVo will address when they replace the HME Netflix app with the Flash version.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

OMG!!! I'm so jealous! As the owner of a S3 for the last three years, and having now seen the other opening animations, I am feeling VERY left out!

I'm cancelling my service.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't forget the classic:


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I actually like this new start up animation. I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

i like these, is that all of them?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

i still prefer the original the most.


----------



## eatmyjustice (Mar 28, 2010)

how do you get the premiere to play the startup animation?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

eatmyjustice said:


> how do you get the premiere to play the startup animation?


From TiVo Central, hit zero on the TiVo remote.

Edit: Unless the shortcuts have changed?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> From TiVo Central, hit zero on the TiVo remote.
> 
> Edit: Unless the shortcuts have changed?


It was squirrely for me. But that's how I 'shot' the video.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

bkdtv said:


> No, TiVo doesn't indicate whether Netflix programs are SD or HD (until you play them). That's a feature missing on the TiVo compared to other Netflix platforms.
> 
> I suspect that is something TiVo will address when they replace the HME Netflix app with the Flash version.


I don't think this is a big deal considering that Netflix doesn't carry both HD and SD for the streaming. If HD is available on the stream, and your internet connection will allow it, it will automatically go to HD.

At least it doesn't matter for me. If it is something I want to see on Netflix, I am going to stream it if HD is available or not. I would much rather see them implement something more like the xbox 360 has as far as Netflix.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

scummybear said:


> If it is something I want to see on Netflix, I am going to stream it if HD is available or not.


Not me. I can't stand watching something in SD when it's available in HD. If I knew something could only be streamed via Netflix in SD, I'd either wait for Netflix to send me the Blu-ray, or use a different VOD service such as Vudu, Amazon, etc...


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

gweempose said:


> Not me. I can't stand watching something in SD when it's available in HD. If I knew something could only be streamed via Netflix in SD, I'd either wait for Netflix to send me the Blu-ray, or use a different VOD service such as Vudu, Amazon, etc...


Everyone has there own preference. I just figure I am paying Netflix already, so I wouldn't pay Amazon for an hour or two. I can deal with the SD netflix content. It doesn't look that bad to me. Don't get me wrong, I would most definitely prefer HD, but since I already pay Netflix every month, I would just settle for what they had available. And it is true, if I didn't want to watch it at that second, I would also wait for the Blu-Ray in the mail. But sometimes I get antsy when I see something I want to see right away. lol


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Just got my review unit. A bit later than the big dogs, but I know my lot in life. Mine came pre-loaded with the HD UI, but I don't think purchased units will. I haven't really started poking around yet (and don't plan to tonight), but I grabbed the opening animation to tide those-awaiting-new-hardware over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


curious whats the total bootup time for your model?


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

FYI The Premiere XL shows the same opening animation as the Series 3 (THX model) with the THX logo and TIVO guy.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

i2k said:


> FYI The Premiere XL shows the same opening animation as the Series 3 (THX model) with the THX logo and TIVO guy.


does it have only that one? or the new premiere one and that one too


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike-Mike said:


> does it have only that one? or the new premiere one and that one too


It just runs the THX one.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I didn't get to see the opening animation during setup. How do you trigger it?


----------



## eatmyjustice (Mar 28, 2010)

here ya go



DaveWhittle said:


> I didn't get to see the opening animation during setup. How do you trigger it?





orangeboy said:


> From TiVo Central, hit zero on the TiVo remote.
> 
> Edit: Unless the shortcuts have changed?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TiVo - 0, or reboot.


----------

